# pea size bumps in neck area 8 months after tt



## kitemom (Aug 19, 2010)

Has anyone experienced hard pea size lumps in their neck and in the clavicle area this far out after surgery? I noticed the first one in the hallow of my neck in between the two clavicle bones a couple months ago. It's not getting any bigger that I can tell, but I noticed the hallow looking a little full or puffy so I started feeling around and feel this pea size lump in there. As time has progressed I have been feeling around lately and find more along my clavicle bone and one up on the side of my neck. They aren't big, but they are there. Do you think they are lymph nodes? I haven't been sick. I'm kind of perplexed. Should I press on for answers?

Background-TT Sept 30 of 2010 due to goiter, cold nodes/3.6 cm large mass, and hyperthyroidism. Pathology came back negative for any cancer


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kitemom said:


> Has anyone experienced hard pea size lumps in their neck and in the clavicle area this far out after surgery? I noticed the first one in the hallow of my neck in between the two clavicle bones a couple months ago. It's not getting any bigger that I can tell, but I noticed the hallow looking a little full or puffy so I started feeling around and feel this pea size lump in there. As time has progressed I have been feeling around lately and find more along my clavicle bone and one up on the side of my neck. They aren't big, but they are there. Do you think they are lymph nodes? I haven't been sick. I'm kind of perplexed. Should I press on for answers?
> 
> Background-TT Sept 30 of 2010 due to goiter, cold nodes/3.6 cm large mass, and hyperthyroidism. Pathology came back negative for any cancer


Here you will find a diagram of lymph nodes in the clavicle area.
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a=X&ei=oF8wTt-9JJCbtwer9MWkCQ&ved=0CCIQ9QEwAw

It would be my humble opinion that you should contact your doctor immediately and make arrangements for FNA of one or two of these lymph nodes.

Dang.

Please let us know what you decide. There are many reasons for swollen lymph nodes but since you just had the TT, you need to be sure it is not related.


----------



## kitemom (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you Andros! I had my 3 month appointment with my endocrinologist yesterday. I told him about the little lumps and he said he couldn't feel them. I put his finger on the one in the hallow of my neck and tried to have him follow my finger a couple different times. He said, oh that's bone and again, oh that's muscle. He said he didn't think they were lymph nodes. I know it's not bone or muscle. It moves around and feels like a pea or small marble. My husband can even feel them. I don't know what they are and he could be right, maybe not lymph nodes, but they're something. This doctor also didn't mention that my labs show elevated biliruben, which not sure if this is anything to worry about either. But upon reading, biliruben shouldn't be elevated unless something is going on. I've had pain in my right side under my ribs for quite some time............but had my gallbladder removed many years ago. So just one more thing I need to investigate further. Ugh! It sure feels if it isn't one thing it's another. These are separate issues, but still a little worrisome. Sometimes I wonder how serious doctors take you. My doc is on top of my diabetes and my thryoid issues, but I wonder if I should see out a different doctor for these things. Thanks for listening


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kitemom said:


> Thank you Andros! I had my 3 month appointment with my endocrinologist yesterday. I told him about the little lumps and he said he couldn't feel them. I put his finger on the one in the hallow of my neck and tried to have him follow my finger a couple different times. He said, oh that's bone and again, oh that's muscle. He said he didn't think they were lymph nodes. I know it's not bone or muscle. It moves around and feels like a pea or small marble. My husband can even feel them. I don't know what they are and he could be right, maybe not lymph nodes, but they're something. This doctor also didn't mention that my labs show elevated biliruben, which not sure if this is anything to worry about either. But upon reading, biliruben shouldn't be elevated unless something is going on. I've had pain in my right side under my ribs for quite some time............but had my gallbladder removed many years ago. So just one more thing I need to investigate further. Ugh! It sure feels if it isn't one thing it's another. These are separate issues, but still a little worrisome. Sometimes I wonder how serious doctors take you. My doc is on top of my diabetes and my thryoid issues, but I wonder if I should see out a different doctor for these things. Thanks for listening


It may be wise to see an ENT. You would think someone would be happy to do a biopsy just to put your mind at rest; ya' know?

As for the bilirubin; this may help.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/bilirubin/tab/test

You are right about the bilirubin. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------

